# New WW2 Movie: Red Tails



## RAF21 (Nov 14, 2011)

There is a new WW2 movie coming out called "Red Tails" scheduled for release January 20/2012 that chronicles the true story and unbelievable heroism courage skill of the Tuskegee airmen.

https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Red_Tails

and the trailer looks spectacular can't wait to see this film on the big screen...

Red Tails Trailer (No. 3) - IMDb


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep...it's been pretty well covered:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/george-lucas-planning-make-wwii-film-red-tails-14102.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/making-movie-red-tails-czech-republic-17971.html

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww...32nd-fighter-group-tuskegee-airmen-29840.html


----------



## Shortround6 (Nov 15, 2011)

There was a float in the Veterans Day parade in NYC with a poster for the movie on the back. On the float may have been some of the actors. Also on the float were some of the real Tuskegee airmen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not to take anything away from them, they were great pilots doing an amazing job, but is this movie going to tell the actual true story, or the myth?


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 15, 2011)

Seems like there is no mandatory love story in this movie - at least in the trailers, that is.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh I'm sure they'll sneak on in somehow.


----------



## RAF21 (Nov 17, 2011)

After Red Tails does anyone know when the next WW2 film will be released?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2011)

RAF21 said:


> After Red Tails does anyone know when the next WW2 film will be released?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Maybe a remake of Pearl Harbor......


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Maybe a remake of Pearl Harbor......



my thoughts exactly......

Wish they would do something new instead of rehashing the same stories over and over. I would even accept something like "Saving Hauptman Reinert" at this point.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2011)

A-men!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn Busters by Peter Jackson, starring Trigger the Black Lab!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2011)

Maybe off-topic but I just read a short chapter about something that I would love to see as a movie. "Operation Lusty" about Watson's Whizzers and their efforts to collect LW aircraft after the war and bring them back to the States. Might make a good movie.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2011)

Now that would be interesting!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Now that would be interesting!



The more I look into this, the more I agree. Just read the first paragraph. Full of possibilities for a movie.

Operation Lusty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2011)

That has some serious potential


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 1, 2011)

How about something on the "less well-known" battles in the Pacific, such as New Guinea or Tarawa or another on Wake Island? I'd love to see a remake on the FSSF in Italy, that has always been a fascinating tale to me. Or a true story following Patton (I'd sit through a 12-hour screening of Carlos D'Este's book!) or Rommel?

Dang, just finished reading that Wiki link....that'd make for an excellent movie! Or miniseries!


----------

